# Unable to get DVD video with Outlaw 990



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Figured I try the shack for possible solutions. I have gotten nothing useful from both Oppo and Outlaw's support yet (it is the weekend, didn't expect much). Even tried the Outlaw forum with some helpful tips but no solution. Here is the problem:

I have an Oppo DV981HD and have so far been unable to get a video signal through the Outlaw 990.

*Background:*Prior to purchase of the Outlaw 990 the Oppo was hooked directly to my Mitsubishi WD-62725 via HDMI cable, and audio by Toslink and 6-channel RCA cables to my Denon AVR-3200. All worked fine. My satellite box was hooked to the TV via composite connectors, audio via RCA.

*Current configuration:* The Oppo is hooked to the Outlaw 990 via HDMI-DVI cable to DVI-1, audio by Toslink. The satellite box is hooked via DVI-DVI cable to the Outlaw DVI-2, audio via Toslink to the Outlaw. DVI out from the Outlaw to the TV via DVI-HDMI cable to the HDMI connection on the TV.

*Problem:* With the Outlaw set to DVD I get audio but no video. With the Outlaw set to Sat TV, Satellite TV works fine, no problems. I have swapped both connections around with the same no video signal from the DVD, video from satellite TV is fine.

Double checked to make sure DVD is assigned DVI-1 and SAT TV assigned to DVI-2. SAT TV works fine. I get no video signal from the Oppo DVD player, only audio.

Retested Oppo player by connecting directly to the TV via HDMI and it works perfectly. Tested HDMI-DVI cable by using satellite receiver. Works perfectly. Made sure Oppo and TV are both set at 720P. I still get no video signal...only audio.

Updated firmware to 3.11. Reset the outlaw to factory defaults. Still get no video signal.

Contacted both Oppo and Outlaw service, they recommended that I check everything outlined above.

*Video Inputs:*
DVD DVI 1
Sat TV (Video 1) DVI 2
TV (Video 2) not connected to Outlaw


It must be something very obvious I am overlooking...help!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Outlaw 990 does have HDCP support, right?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Saw your thread at the Saloon as well. Frustrating! I had a similar setup, but not with an Oppo; I'm using a Denon DVD player. 

At this point, it sounds like everything is functional -- the Outlaw is switching video on both DVI inputs, the cables are OK, the TV is ok and the Oppo to TV connection still works (Oppo is OK). It might (might!) be something to do with that particular cable and the Oppo. I'm no expert about HDMI-DVI conversions, but it may just not like to work with the combo for some reason.

I'd give something else a shot. Grab a HDMI to HDMI cable and an HDMI-DVI adapter and see if it makes any difference. Something like this and this; I think I'm using something very similar without problems with both my 990 and now a Monoprice HDMI switcher.

Anyway, good luck! You're close, just one little thing left to take care of.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m also going to hazard a guess that either the DVD player or the receiver isn’t liking the HDMI/DVI adaptation.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Ordered the HDMI-DVI adapter.

I had another thought. Perhaps it has something to do with HDCP and the order in which I turn everything on? 

Tried turning everything on in the following order:
Outlaw>TV>Oppo
Oppo>TV>Outlaw
Outlaw>Oppo>TV
Oppo>Outlaw>TV
TV>Outlaw>Oppo
TV>Oppo>Outlaw

Nothing!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Here is a response I got from Oppo (at 10:14pm on a Sunday night) :clap::

_Is your Outlaw receiver HDCP compliant through the DVI interface? If it is not, then you will not get any video playback at all.

Have you tried any other HDMI based content sources on your receiver?

Best Regards,

Customer Service
OPPO Digital, Inc._

I don't know the answer to the question. Anyone?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Ron,

Don't know how to answer that question, but isn't gonk at the Outlaw Saloon using the same device through the 990?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is the Outlaw HDCP compatible?


That was my question also. Shamefully, I'm actually using this pre/pro and DVD player, but not together and the 990 is not used to pass video, so I don't know the answer off the top of my head. However, a search for "HDCP" in the pdf of the manual returned no results, so the answer is looking like "no", but I could be wrong. 

Have you tried a disc without CSS, or does the oppo still require HDCP compatibility even on upscaled, non-css protected discs?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Otto said:


> Ron,
> 
> Don't know how to answer that question, but isn't gonk at the Outlaw Saloon using the same device through the 990?


He sure is, and it works for him!:hissyfit:

Gonk says it is HDCP compatable.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Working! Got the HDMI-DVI adapter. Plugged it in. Working OK. Thanks everyone! Cable problem!:bigsmile:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Glad to hear it, Ron. You'll enjoy the Outlaw!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm glad you fixed your problem :yes::yes::yes:

Are your sure it was the cable???? .... I mean, this is what you posted yesterday:


> ... Tested HDMI-DVI cable by using satellite receiver. Works perfectly...


Maybe it was something else as you stated :


> ...It must be something very obvious I am overlooking...


 :surrender::surrender::whistling::whistling::bigsmile::bigsmile:

Sometimes the fix is something simple that we overlook ... last couple of days I was having problems checking my emails trough Outlook ... I started checking everything (I'm not a geek okay), I even send a couple of emails asking for help ... guess what??? .... I had to restart the computer for something and after that ... "The program worked fine !!!! ... Who knows what happened :scratch::scratch:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I tested the DVI out to HDMI into the TV. I had no way to test HDMI to DVI. Turned out the cable would not pass signals in that direction. Went with HDMI to HDMI with a HDMI to DVI adapter. Now it works fine.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Got an answer back from Belkin regarding the cable:

Thank you for contacting Belkin customer support
The adapter works in both directions. DVI doesn't have any audio out the video will work in both directions.
Thank you
Jay Bush
Belkin International, Inc.
Customer Support
www.belkin.com/support

Belkin is going to replace the cable.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Follow up. Called Belkin about a replacement cable. Put the new Belkin cable into the system. Works perfectly. Clearly the first cable was bad. Strange that it could pass signal from DVI to HDMI but not the other way around.


----------

